# Gaggia Platinum Plus Swing Up, whole beans not ground properly causes "Brewing Failed



## writher (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi,

I have been using my Gaggia Platinum Swing up for less than a year with no problems until this week when my girlfriend decided to purchase pre-ground beans. In the process of attempting to figure out how to make use of the pre-ground beans I believe I inadvertently changed the grind setting for the whole beans. After that when I tried to use whole beans, the grinder is not operating properly, it makes a different sound than what I am used to and is only grinding each bean into about 3 or 4 pieces, extremely "coarse." When this happens, the machine displays "Brewing failed" and dumps the beans directly into the tray.

In attempting to resolve this issue, I tried to change the grind setting back to the original setting unsuccessfully. Now my grinder key accessory is broken and I need to figure out how to get a new one as well.

Thanks in advance for any insight you can provide!

-Adam


----------

